# How would you describe your ideal partner(appearance and personality wise)?



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

An opposite sex clone :grin2:


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

The personality of John Selwyn Gummer and the looks of John Selwyn Gummer would be something I really wouldn't enjoy in a partner, if that answers your question. (I think it does in a roundabout way)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I need someone that would grab me by the balls and take no crap (cause I am full of it)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Appearance

- Short (5' - 5'6")
- Long hair
- Good to excellent dental hygiene
- Sweet smile
- A nice neck
- Sightly chubby/fat, I want a woman who eats what I cook .
- A slight tan
- Not too large, not too small of a rack
- "Bad" girl
- Not smarter than me

Personalities

- Talks quite a bit, asks questions
- Sweet and nice about 80% of the time, the rest being naughty/mean 
- Makes me do stuff
- Preferably stable emotions...
- Loves video games
- Kind of a daredevil
- Competitive
- Loves kids

I'm sure there is more to both of those qualities. I just can't remember them all right now.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

she must have platinum blonde hair and purple eyes. she must also be the rightful heir to the iron throne


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i want a girl with lips of bacon, eyes of pearl, tits of ham, a shark fin on her back, and a wheel between her tits so i can use her as a wheelbarrow for moving my jewels and gold around with


----------



## Kalfusadon (Jan 21, 2014)

Something like this...


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

someone kind, shy but passionate and strong, good sense of humour and optimistic instead of pessimistic. weirdness is good too!
someone who enjoys watching a movie rather than going to a club.
looks? not really fussed as long as she's not covered in make-up and doesn't dress to seek attention, down to earth kind of thing.
no make-up at all is even better imo


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Personality:*
- Honest
- Thoughtful
- Idealistic
- Creative
- Reasonable/Open minded
- Empathetic
- Low maintenance
- Virtuous
- Can laugh at silly/corny/lighthearted things, including herself

*Appearance :*
- Nice legs (cute feet and butt)
- Even toned, thick, healthy skin (don't ask me what "thick" means cuz I don't know)
- Natural
- Cute/pretty smile 
- 5'3"-6'
- Interesting, pleasant eyes
- Slim to slightly overweight
- Feminine
- Healthy lips


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh, I would love to think that person exists.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

The bleeding heart type, weight of the world on his shoulders, and feels strongly about social issues. Works outdoors and likes to spend his time outside, especially on boats or by the water. Always makes time for me and never tells me my problems are trivial. Doesn't worry excessively about anything in his life, and especially not overly concerned with money/lacking money. Thinks a good date is an asian buffet with questionable sushi that's he's not afraid to risk eating.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone who will sing this song while making me breakfast(it's very important to have the right vibrato at the end)






(bonus points if he also makes additional verses)

(it would be nice if he's cute too)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Apperance*

Hourglass Figure
Large Breasts and Arse
Shoulder Length Hair
I don't care about hair colour as long as it isn't grey
Any Height between about 5ft 1 and 5ft 8-9. Not too tall. 
Nice feminine chin
Flat Torso

*Personality

*Intorverted
Likes Rural Area's
Likes watching sports but not playing them
Unambitious
Likes Cats
Sense of Humour
Doesn't wear make up
Nice
Likes Video Games but doesn't hog the console
Shy
Decent General Knowledge


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I want someone who understands me, and cares.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

So I don't get longwinded, I'll make it short and sweet.

Super hot, super rich, finds me really hot and sees other guys as not so great/undesirable, but doesn't mean she can't be friends (strictly platonic) with them.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Not too fussed about appearance, but ideally, petit, slim, small boobage, brown skin, muslim.

Personality wise, just a nice person, with a low sex drive, someone who doesn't stress me and doesn't try to 'fix me' by trying to make me fit in with what they feel is 'fun'


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Can be out going or shy
wont try and change me 
someone I feel comfortable around...


looks: 


Donald Glover ,Cole sprouse or run between  what's beautiful to me is..beautiful to me.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Owns a dragon


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Confidence
Kindness 
Passion
a lot of fire and personality 
Quirkiness 
Sexy

Looks... well usually a personality can really make anyone attractive/ugly. 
I don't mind what race, I actually have found recently I've been attracted to half-Asian men.....but honestly it always depends.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

- Classy, dark and mysterious 
- Long, slender neck
- Curves in all the right places
- A beautiful, full voice that can go from soft spoken and delicate to gutsy and feisty when needed
- A bit hard to get initially but super exciting in the process and totally worth the effort 
- 1-11/16" nut width
- 12" neck radius










*sigh*

oh, PRS Custom 24. Swoon me again.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Personality:
-Patient enough to put up with me on a daily basis
-Nerdy interests
-Preferably introverted
-Kind, but also not hesitant to tease/harmlessly pick on me every now and again 
-Able to hold an intelligent conversation
-Doesn't mind joining me in my hobbies
-Honest enough to talk about our thoughts and issues in a healthy manner

Physical:
-Not anorexic
-Not morbidly obese
-Not a whole lot I can think of, really.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

The polar opposite of me


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a lady I get along with, like this -






Whatever package that comes in would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## LeviiStar (Jul 13, 2015)

An introverted blue eyed gamer interested in science who doesn't have a beard, or muscles, and likes cats.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, if we're talking ideals then (please note, only ideal, not that my standards are actually this high)
Personality
- Introverted, but willing to communicate within the relationship
- Witty, able to compete with my sarcasm and teasing
- Nerdy/geeky, or at least an open-mindedness to my interests
- Sense of empathy
- Independent, but willing to trust me and work together in the relationship
- Above all, someone who I feel is my equal, and who treats me as such

Appearance
- Ideally between 5'5 and 5'9 (though, I don't really mind height, wouldn't care if she was taller or shorter)
- In decent shape, prefer slim to curvy, but both can be very attractive
- Black or red hair
- Long, thick hair
- Pale skin
- Nice legs
- Interesting sense of fashion (don't like piercings personally though)


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm not that picky, but here are some must-haves:
- self-confidence
- assertiveness
- bada** attitude, charismatic and otherwise has a strong personality
- not obese and not anorexic
- not ugly
- doesn't smell like a**
- North American

Preferences, but not important:
- brunette
- loud
- curly hair
- over 5'4'' and under 6'2'' i.e. within 4'' of my height
- broad shoulders, toned muscles, but not like a veiny tanned bodybuilder, and physically active
- doesn't smoke cigarettes everyday
- likes spicy food
- iikes both fancy food and McDonald's
- prefers beer over wine
- swears
- not a girly girl but doesn't wear all guys clothing either
- has hobbies and an emotional support system
- is White


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hot


----------



## islanders (Dec 15, 2014)

Assertive
Creative
Socially active
Energetic
Long, thick hair
Long legs
Athletic body type


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Personality:
-Compassionate/Empathetic not only for people close to him but others in the world
-Has a job where he wants to help people directly
-Loves to volunteer
-Loves animals especially dogs
-Intelligent and passionate about a topic
-Kind and level-headed
-Likes to try new kinds of cuisine and not a picky eater
-Adventurous and wants to have new experiences
-Someone who wants to grow and someone who knows their flaws/strengths
-Confident about appearance
-Can be silly and stupid with me: likes juvenile humor once in a while(like making monkey noises randomly)
-loves to listen to music
-Thoughtful


Physical:
-Tall
-Tones/Muscular
-Can flash great smile
-Great butt
-Long legs
-Nice arms
-Intoxicating body odor
-Head full of hair
-Athletic
-Broad shoulders


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

My ideals change with every guy I pass but the independent introvert sticks.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, I guess as for personality I prefer: 
-kind
-witty
-reserved 
-introverted
-understanding
-soft spoken
-someone that is comfortable in a silence that's considered uncomfortable/awkward for others
-family values
-creative
-someone I feel more open and more comfortable with
-sense of humor
-modest
-similar hobbies/interests as I do
-doesn't mind action over words
-weird
-someone that feels like a best friend and partner
-mindset of living in the present
-honest/straightforward
-optimistic
-considerate/thoughtful
-respectful/polite
-someone to be alone with together

As for appearance:
-a warming smile
-pretty face that doesn't need makeup to show it
-wavy/curly hair
-black hair, brown hair, or redhead
-slim or average
-not hairy
-similar height (5'4" more or less)

In the end, I prefer personality a bit more over appearance.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

two words
Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

-over 5'5
-somewhere between fit and pudgy
-attractive
-not a weeb
-not pretentious
-not gullible
-not entitled
-uninhibited
-adventurous
-benevolent
-altruistic
-free thinker
-similar sense of humour

aaand half of it goes out the window once you meet someone you like.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I just want him to be cute/attractive (to me) and like me or similar. Very caring and makes me feel very important/like I matter. Someone that makes me feel good about myself and not insecure. It'd be nice if he wasn't very social, but could be talkative w/ me, too.

My ideal partner would really be into me as well, lol.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

This is just ideal so I don't expect my ideal girl to come knocking on my door anytime soon LOL. 

Non-physical. 
-Has same interests 
-Kind
-Understanding 
-Intelligent 



Physical

-Between 4 ft 11 to 5 ft 4. I'm only 5 ft 2 guy so yeah. For some odd reason I also find very tall girls attractive like those 5 ft 10 and up. There's this cute 6 ft tall blonde at work who was interested in me but I kinda blew it because i'm so shy. Damnit!

-Redhead. Everytime I see a cute redhead girl, my heart lights up. There's this cute redhead that works where I work but she has a boyfriend ='( Redheads are hot!

-Race wise, I prefer white and latina girls the most. Asians are alright but they're not common here and they prefer smart academic guys which i'm not that. Blacks girls i'm the least attracted to. 

-A cute feminine face.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Patient, caring, open minded, and a weirdo like mi 

I don't really care about looks bc there's too much variety for me to have a defined look or taste plus when I really fall for someone basically everything about them becomes beautiful and great so :stu


----------



## AbigailJoy21 (Jun 25, 2015)

Someone who is kind, smart, doesn't mind the fact I would rather watch an awesome film than go out to a bar or club. A sense of humour so we can laugh with each other, respectful, have similar interests, just a generally good person. I have never really cared about appearance, it has never really been a reason for me to like someone before  As long as they are happy with me and I am happy with them.


----------



## Be096 (Dec 18, 2015)

My ideal partner would be... 

Over 5'7
Have dark curly hair
Great smile 
Not clingy 
Music muse 
Enjoy books and poetry 
Eccentric 
Be respectful to me and others 
and be thoughtful.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> - Classy, dark and mysterious
> - Long, slender neck
> - Curves in all the right places
> - A beautiful, full voice that can go from soft spoken and delicate to gutsy and feisty when needed
> ...











(konstigt att se gamla posts:3)


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

probably offline said:


> (konstigt att se gamla posts:3)












(uppdaterar listan lite~)


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Ideal looks a chubby cute girl

Ideal personality is harder to define because I'd like her to be herself and hope we mesh more so than a certain personality I want
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Man you guys put a lot of thought into this


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Jesuszilla said:


> Man you guys put a lot of thought into this


It can help to think of what you prefer. My ex did match the things I thought of. However, some things I didn't think about turned out to be deal breakers. So now I have a better idea about what kind of person is compatible with me.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, if we're wishing,

Dealbreaker: being any kind of bigot -- racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, etc.

Physical:
- male or female, don't care
- lean, athletic body; not too thin/slender, not too soft -- I like muscle definition and a bit of vascularity
- height's not a big deal; I prefer tall men, because I'm tall, but it's not a dealbreaker if they're shorter; and I'd date a really tall woman; I love Amazons
- wide jaws (yeah, weird)
- nice hands
- I prefer long hair on women, short hair on men
- skin color doesn't really matter, but I do like really dark skin

Mental:
- after someone who is just accepting of me as I am, I'm mostly just looking for stability; someone who is sure of themselves and able to stand up for themselves; a fighter, not someone who caves when things get tough; my life is already hard enough, I can't carry anyone else's weight or be constantly building up someone's self-esteem
- someone who is passionate about _something_; someone who's life objective goes beyond playing video games, getting high, and watching porn; someone I can respect; I feel like this is becoming an increasingly unrealistic expectation, but that's how I live, and I can't imagine living with someone who isn't the same way
- I don't really care about money; I'd date a poor artist/musician/etc., as long as they didn't need me to support them, cause I'm broke, too
- someone who likes sex, and who is open-minded and adventurous
- someone who is affectionate, because I'm a very hands-on person; no separate beds; they need to like being touched, because I like touching people
- intelligence, sense of humor aren't that important; I've got plenty of both already, and I can keep myself entertained; they just have to be able to put up with my quirkiness

I realize how ridiculous this list is, considering how many problems I bring to a relationship, but it's what I'm looking for. If I settle anywhere, it'll be in the looks department; the mental traits are really just not all that negotiable. I'm not going to get into a relationship that isn't good for me, so I'd just rather be alone. Which is probably exactly what's going to happen.


----------



## femalepresident (Mar 20, 2015)

Shygirl007 said:


> .


I'd want him to share the same interests as me or at least act somewhat interested in what I like.

I'd prefer if they were taller than me (I'm like 5'1) , had dark hair and weren't a complete dick. Hygenic, confident and make an effort in their appearance and that's pretty much it. And they can't be picky with food, I don't have time for that.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

VanDamme said:


> It can help to think of what you prefer. My ex did match the things I thought of. However, some things I didn't think about turned out to be deal breakers. So now I have a better idea about what kind of person is compatible with me.


Yeah that seems to be the best way to figure out what you want. Which is why I can't say anything is definite because with each girl I'll probably pick up things I like and things I don't like. Plus I don't limit myself to a specific type of woman in general, so all those different personalities means different personalities traits
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I still just want someone who's nice to me and doesn't make fun of me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Cat.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't care about appearance, just want someone who understands me. And preferably someone with similar interests


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

Funny how every girl I ended up liking never was anything close of my dream girl

Personality: a good balance between stay at home type of person and someone who likes to go out for outdoor activities

like gaming, hip hop, cooking, wrestling, strong minded, dominant

Physically: hair color doesn't matter, any eyes color other than brown. Beautiful

between 5'0 - 6'0, chubby - fat, minimum of DD cup, big behind 

That's a gross over exaggeration of what I want. I honestly don't expect to find any girl like that


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

someone who intrigues me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Goddess from heaven with super powers.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

funny, nerdy and adventurous


----------



## Carterrr95 (Dec 20, 2015)

Female and breathing, breathing is optional


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tall, like 6'2. Muscular, athletic build. Dark hair. Great looking facial hair (like this dude).

Personality: I'd settle for not an a-hole and someone who can hold (and sometimes carry) a conversation with me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

1. Prefers pickled onion Monster Munch to roast beef.
2. Knows what Monster Munch are.

These might seem a bit picky, but our main activity will be eating Monster Munch together over the duration of our relationship (only pickled onion flavour though).


----------



## StupidApostates (Dec 11, 2015)

Physical:
Dark hair 
tall (like 5'11 at least)
able to defend himself/me
Personality:
Smart 
Good moral compass
caring
Has a sense of humor
loves nerdy things 

I feel like people like that dont really exist anymore but whatev.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Physical:
-I'd prefer 5 ft 4 or shorter because i'm a pretty short guy. But i'd date someone taller as long as she's okay with it.
-Any race or ethnicity as long as she isn't African American. Nothing against blacks but that's just not what i'm into sorry. 
-Not obese.
-I'd prefer a smaller girl to be honest because i'm a smaller guy. 
-18 to 22 age range. 


Personality:

-Someone who has similar interests. I wouldn't want to date someone whom I have nothing in common with. What the hell would we talk about? And i'm a really bad talker already.
-Into computers, video games, or playing music.
-Someone who's a little different, not mainstream.

That's all I have.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

lost wanderer said:


> Funny how every girl I ended up liking never was anything close of my dream girl


But when you do meet that "dream girl" in the perfect setting where you actually have a realistic shot, you be like










Then when you find out she's taken you're like










Oh well, girls are like Pokemon. Sometimes you can't catch em all.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Appearance
> 
> - Short (5' - 5'6")
> - Long hair
> ...


Sheesh, now that I have that woman out of my life and I look back at this post, I see a few things I cannot stand in a woman.

I don't know what spell she had under me :serious:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Man, thinking about this stuff again is so depressing since it'll always just be a fantasy.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Appearance really does take a backseat for me when it comes to seeing a woman as an ideal partner. Eventually, anyway.

Ultimately, I want a companion, a best friend who is not afraid to struggle through life and love with me. I tend to be pretty open about which personalities I gel with, I think of myself as very protean in that sense.


----------



## Hunter7 (Dec 28, 2015)

If she looked like Salma Heyek or Katy Perry and was Faithful , easy to get along with , smart , and loved music , redhead or blond too , that would be my girl .


----------

